# info on the A+ retirement dates



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Just incase anyone is interested I thought I would post on information on the retirement of the 600 series (220-601 etc) of the compTIA exams

http://www.comptia.org/certifications/listed/a.aspx

The existing CompTIA A+ 600 series exams remain relevant and are in use by organizations and educational institutions throughout the world. The regular, non-academic English version of these exams will retire in the U.S. and Canada on February 28, 2010. The educational versions of these exams (JK0-601, JK0-602, JK0-603 and JK0-604), as well as the German, Korean, Arabic, Chinese and Japanese translations of the 220-601 through 220-604 CompTIA A+ exams, will remain in the market for use until August 31, 2010


----------

